# Self-Installing a 5 LNB Dish



## DDayDawg (Jul 13, 2004)

I was supposed to have my HR20 installed today but the installation guy shows up and he's about 300lbs, smells like he was smoking a J on the way to my house, and without even getting a ladder down looks up at my old dish (which is on the roof, lowest part of the back of the house) and announces that they can't put the new dish on the roof, they will have to use a pole in the front yard.

Nope, sorry, not putting a pole in my front yard. Considering that my old 3 LNB dish is getting 98% signal strength to all three of the older satellites I am a bit confused. I can understand needing to move it up a little higher on the roof but damn.

Anyway, DirecTV is sending a supervisor out on Tuesday and I was told they would install the new dish where the old one was if they can't find a suitable spot and I can move it myself. So, how easy is it to install the 5 LNB dish? I've heard it can be harder but that seems to be with the "sidecar" model. Is the slimline any harder to install than the other dishes? (BTW, I can't find a set of instructions on the internet anywhere. That seems odd.)

Thanks!


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

It's easy to install it yourself if you have installed a 3lnb before. It's nearly impossible to get it aimed perfectly without a $300 meter. One reason they may not like the roof is this dish is twice as heavy and needs to really, really not move in the wind.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

I have installed regular dish and phase II+ and have been thinking about attempting an install of the Slimline. Instructions can be found here. Go to dbstalk.com and read about install. There are also multiple manufacturers of the Slimline, some apparently are better than others. See the thread here.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

It physically installs exactly the same as a 3 lnb. And if you aren't trying to really lock in the new sats perfectly you can easily aim it by hand good enough. My suggestion would be to go look at the settings on a nearby neighbor's 5 lnb dish. Copy his settings and you should be close enough to get a signal.


----------



## DDayDawg (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks for the help guys. Hopefully DTV will come through for me and I won't be forced to do it myself but good to know I can.


----------

